# Google/Yahoo search error



## klpca (Aug 1, 2011)

When I searched "tugbbs", both on google and yahoo search, the search result takes me to a page for a canadian pharmacy - here is a link to the page : http://drugtoreprescriptionmedstablets.com/?t=101704

Just wanted to let you know in case it is something that you can fix. I promise I am not a spammer for anyone - just a long time lurker! Btw, I was using the google search because I kept getting error messages when trying to search using the search function on the website.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 1, 2011)

klmcpa said:


> When I searched "tugbbs", both on google and yahoo search, the search result takes me to a page for a canadian pharmacy - here is a link to the page : http:///?t=101704
> 
> Just wanted to let you know in case it is something that you can fix. I promise I am not a spammer for anyone - just a long time lurker! Btw, I was using the google search because I kept getting error messages when trying to search using the search function on the website.



I cant duplicate what you did... when I google tubbs  the 1st page of results is the TUG we know and love

My problem is that when I search on the term bikini, I get all these pictures of half dressed women...Im really interested in the Bikini Islands

Double check what you put in the search bar


----------



## klpca (Aug 1, 2011)

You're funny Ron! I'll try it again. It was so weird. Thanks for double checking.

------

So I tried it again and I am getting the same result, lol.  Here's what I am searching

tugbbs: "hanalei bay resort" management

then I get the page of links to tug pages, click through and viola! canadian pharmacy!

Oh well, since I'm at work, I'll try again later from my home computer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2011)

getting the same thing here, but only when clicking through the link itself

if you copy and past the link (right click the link in google, do copy)...then paste it in your browser it does go to the right place.

I have no idea what is causing this, I would however contribute it to some sort of malware as its simply intercepting the LINK itself as far as i can tell.

can anyone else confirm that copy/pasting the google link works fine?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2011)

this is quite bizarre, even stumping our tech support.


----------



## klpca (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm on my iPhone now and it happened on this device as well. I re-ran my malware software just in case to make sure that I didn't have anything on my work computer. Some further searches about the issue led me to some pages about the issue being in the website code (FYI I am officially out of my league now, lol. That's what IT guys are for!) I would google - google redirect & Canadian pharmacy to see what others have reported.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2011)

consensus does appear to be something on the forum side thats intercepting the clicks and pushing you through to that site....still trying to find more info.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmmm ... it works for me, too. Goes straight to the forum.

elaine


----------



## PClapham (Aug 1, 2011)

for me google send to a drug store in Canada.

PClapham


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2011)

should be fixed now


----------



## RX8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Strange that the link works properly for some people.  I tried both a Google and Yahoo search of tugbbs and had the same result.  The first link brought up in the search is for www.tugbbs.com.  In fact, just putting the cursor over it shows it to be www.tugbbs.com/forums but when it is clicked it brings up the Canadian Pharmacy.  I haven't ordered anything from there...yet.

Per Brian's request, I copied the shortcut from the search page and pasted to a new browser and the tugbbs link comes up as it should.


UPDATE:  TRIED IT AGAIN AND IT NOW WORKS


----------



## klpca (Aug 1, 2011)

All better now! Thanks Brian. That was fast.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 25, 2011)

Just a note - I'm getting this behavior again as of yesterday with google search results for TUG on multiple machines.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 25, 2011)

fixed, really need to figure out how this is happening


----------

